# Kali Jan 27th



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kali is a true beauty. Best of luck to the two of you in the Spring.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she is a good looking girl!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she is beautiful, good luck this spring!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

wow shes gorgeous


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I won't be showing her she will be off to a handler. I wish I could but it just won't work hahaha.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am always happy to share the photos LOL.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Just saw the pics of your girl. She looks great! Thanks for sharing. I think she will do super in the US.! Keep us updated when and where she will be showing ok?2


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wow she is stunning! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

This is the girl I really like! She is really gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel says "Va Va Voom". 

(She's a nice girl, Ash)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

She is very nice! Love the collage ...she reminds me of my "Tauri"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

SO pretty- she's my fave of your dogs!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

arcane said:


> She is very nice! Love the collage ...she reminds me of my "Tauri"


Thanks guys! I love Tauri too.

I will for sure to keep you posted on where she is showing. Probably mostly in the North West and maybe Ceneral (you got to find those Majors).


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Ash,

Even coming off a litter she is still just as beautiful as ever. You should be proud. Good luck this spring and keep those photos coming!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

She's so pretty, Ash. I love her pretty dark color. I really like that picture in the bottom right corner. She looks so cute and excited.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I love that pic too so much I had to use it for an avatar for a while  Its one of those candids that still shows structure. The photo reminds me of another pretty bitch but I can't think of who it is. I can just see the photo - hate when that happens.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

What did you use to make that Collage?

Thanks 



Ash said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of my girl Kali as its been a while since she looked ready to take some. I cannot wait to get her in the rings!!! Remember she came off a litter only 7 months ago - so please excuse her coat. She will be heading to the US this spring and I am too excited!!! The bottom 2 are her playing with her ball. I just love this girl! Enjoy and opinions are welcome!!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Boy she's looking good but then I am biased ya know. Her being Hugo's mom and all. LOL Who's handling her in the states for you? Oh I envy you being in the ring again.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She's beautiful Ash. Maddie sends kisses to Kali :kiss:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> What did you use to make that Collage?
> 
> Thanks


I didn't make it but I think it was a photoshop program


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, she sure is a gorgeous girl. Love the pictures.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Stunning. Simply stunning.

Kali is a beautiful girl!

SJ


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful girl Ash! Maybe I'll see her down this way?  Who are you sending her out with?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Beautiful girl Ash! Maybe I'll see her down this way?  Who are you sending her out with?


Thanks! Where are you located? My geography of the US sucks LOL. She will be going out with her Breeder for April (California and surrounding areas) but if she can't seem to get ahold of the majors we will send to a handler. Do you have any reccomendations in the North-West???


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ash said:


> Thanks! Where are you located? My geography of the US sucks LOL. She will be going out with her Breeder for April (California and surrounding areas) but if she can't seem to get ahold of the majors we will send to a handler. Do you have any reccomendations in the North-West???


I'm in New Hampshire - just below Montreal Canada. I use Diana Mason and have been just thrilled with her. She only takes 5 or so dogs and they all get personalized attention - my gang loves her.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ash said:


> Thanks! Where are you located? My geography of the US sucks LOL. She will be going out with her Breeder for April (California and surrounding areas) but if she can't seem to get ahold of the majors we will send to a handler. Do you have any reccomendations in the North-West???


Sorry to butt in here Ash, but Pam Sage and Jennifer Gabriel came highly recommended to us when we were showing Dusty in the US. I know Jennifer does most of the shows from WA to CA and into Idaho and such. And I do believe Sheila uses them too.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well CA's kinda out of the question for me since I live in OK.  But Golden Nats. are really close to me this year! :wave:


----------

